# Sticky  Casio Parts List.



## jbarn02

Hey guys, Why not make this a sticky and add the parts numbers from Casio USA without having to hunt through threads for them?


----------



## karo322

great idea!


----------



## jbarn02

What does BuzzBait Think?


----------



## Buzzbait

I believe that any parts listed into this thread are currently being added to the *G-Shock Wiki* by Riley.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=139930&highlight=parts

http://mygshock.com/wiki/


----------



## mansrow

Buzz, i hope u dun mind. ive been keeping a list from ur thread.

*Casio Parts*
*800-223-2001*
*9:00am - 5:00pm eastern time*
*Monday - Friday*

*total flat shipping is $4.95 *

*Gasket DW-5700 will fit DW-5000 reissues with a 1545 module*

*DW-5600-E face protector = #74299032*

*DW-5600-E end pieces/strap adapters = #74243710*

*DW-5700 = #10058072*

*DW-5600-C bezel = #72101103*

*DW-6900/DW-6600 case back gasket = #74210703*

*CTL1616 battery = #10065657*

*DW-5000/DW-5025 o-ring REISSUE (SCREWBACK COVER and SS case.**)= #74209681*

*Dawn Black Frogman case back gasket = #10052478*

*Dawn Black Frogman bezel = #10271360 = $16.00*

*Dawn Black Frogman spring bar = #74292578*

*Dawn Black Frogman Resin Strap = #10271341 = $19.50*

*Rising White DW5725 bezel = #10273034 = $10.50*

*DW-5600C bezels 72101103 $5.50 backordered*

*DW-5600C straps 70360110 $7.00 backordered*

*DW-5600C case back gaskets 72045696 $0.50 in stock*

*DW-5600C spring bars 74276555 $0.50 backordered*

*DW-5600C bezel screws 74263948 $0.50 in stock*

*GW-225 bezel screws $1.00 backordered*

*GW-200 bezel screws $1.00 backordered*

*DW-5600 face protectors (silver) = #10065796 $5.00 in stock*

*DW-5600 face protectors (black) = #74299032 $3.50 in stock*

*DW-5600E end pieces 74243710 $2.00 in stock*

*G-5600 face protectors 10155555 $4.00 backordered*

*DW-6600 replacement band = #74210703 = $6.50*

*G-9000-8V Mudman band: part #10237944: $13 & bezel: part #10237940: $13*

_Originally Posted by Buzzbait View Post
The Fifa is basically a white DW-5600e, and a DW-5600E bezel and strap will not fit on a GW-5600.

Here's a breakdown:

DW-5600C, DW-5200, DW-5000 etc: These old steel screwbacks use a bezel and strap that is only compatible with these old models.

DW-5600E, and all plastic cased squares that use the 1545 module: They all use the same size bezel and strap. There are a million and one Casio variations on this theme.

G-Shock reissue screwbacks (DW-5000 reissue, DW-5025 reissue, etc): Steel cased screwbacks, based on the 1545 module. They use the DW-5600E bezels and straps.

G-5600 Tough Solar: Use it's own special bezel, but does use the DW-5600E strap

GW-5600 and DW56RT: Use their own special bezel and strap

GWM-5600: Uses its own special bezel, but uses the DW-5600E strap.

G-Shock end pieces will work on a DW-5600E (or variant), G-Shock reissue screwback, G-5600 or GWM-5600. They will not fit properly onto a GW-5600, a DW56RT or an old DW-5600C style screwback._


----------



## jbarn02

Why not make this a sticky since mansrow did most of the work and we can add from there? I was trying to say that by condensing all of the parts BuzzBait listed into one list. BuzzBait did most of the work by calling Casio and getting all of the numbers/parts.


----------



## Buzzbait

mansrow said:


> Buzz, i hope u dun mind. ive been keeping a list from ur thread.


Don't let my wife see that list. She just thinks that I'm ordering spring bars here and there. :-d


----------



## Topher1556

Their shipping has gone up. It's a flat rate of 4.95 now.


----------



## mansrow

jbarn02 said:


> Why not make this a sticky since mansrow did most of the work and we can add from there?


only Buzz should get all the credits. if it not for him, we are all lost. 
plus, his breakdown of the 5600 is excellent :-!

should sticky Buzz's original thread.


----------



## mansrow

Topher1556 said:


> Their shipping has gone up. It's a flat rate of 4.95 now.


crud !!!!! it changes everything now.:-d


----------



## Buzzbait

I ask no credit for anything. Any information that I give out on the Internet, as well as my pictures, as free to be used by anybody who wants to. No permission needed. 

Life is way to busy for me to worry about my ego. :-d


----------



## mansrow

Buzzbait said:


> I ask no credit for anything. Any information that I give out on the Internet, as well as my pictures, as free to be used by anybody who wants to. No permission needed.
> 
> Life is way to busy for me to worry about my ego. :-d


too kind of you !!!! your knowledge and pictures is the best reference that anyone here can get.


----------



## jbarn02

What do the moderators think of this? Making this a sticky?


----------



## tribe125

Stuck.


----------



## Riley

Buzzbait said:


> I believe that any parts listed into this thread are currently being added to the *G-Shock Wiki* by Riley.


Yep. I just made a few updates to the wiki to make sure it's up to date.

There's a lot more part numbers in the wiki, but the parts information is found on the page for each model, instead of all on one page

You can enter the base model in the search box, or just click a link from a page like this one:
http://mygshock.com/wiki/G-Shock_Features_Chart
or
http://mygshock.com/wiki/G-Shock_History#G-Shock_Models_Listed_by_Year_Released

It requires registration now (damn spammers :-(), but anyone can login easily and update any page in the wiki. :-!


----------



## Buzzbait

As always, excellent work, Riley. :-!


----------



## cascadien

finally!:roll: now i can throw my old casio invoices out:-d


----------



## harrysvr

Where can I find a screen protector for paw 1500?


----------



## collector8400

thanks for those who helped |>|>

question for the parts experts. can anybody find part numbers for the bezel from the dw-5600LC-4 [1545] 
*the strap is 10268296*


----------



## Riley

collector8400 said:


> question for the parts experts. can anybody find part numbers for the bezel from the dw-5600LC-4 [1545]


From the wiki:

DW-5600LC-4DR orange bezel - Casio part #10268191

I think they were $8.50 USD, and back-ordered last time I ordered from Casio USA.


----------



## collector8400

wow thanks riley :-!


----------



## karo322

all I can say is: WAOOOOOOOO! Great Job. !!!!!!


----------



## solar g-shocker

I love this forum!

Quick update in case you were thinking about ordering some vintage parts:

I ordered some parts for an incoming DW-5200, and all were back-ordered. The nice lady on the phone said that unless you order them, they probably won't come in! So, if you are thinking about ordering some vintage parts, then I suggest do it! Wait time is 3-5 weeks! :-s

Also, any idea of the part number for the *yellow bezel and strap* for the DW-5600C, DW-5200 screwbacks? I think it might be discontinued...

Neil


----------



## Schuey2002

So, do any of you know if the White Rising DW-5725 bezels will work on a vintage DW-5700?

M-T minds are curious....


----------



## MRG-1000

mansrow said:


> Buzz, i hope u dun mind. ive been keeping a list from ur thread.
> 
> *Casio Parts*
> *800-223-2001*
> *9:00am - 5:00pm eastern time*
> *Monday - Friday*
> 
> *total flat shipping is $4.95 *
> 
> *Gasket DW-5700 will fit DW-5000 reissues with a 1545 module*
> 
> *DW-5600-E face protector = #74299032*
> 
> *DW-5600-E end pieces/strap adapters = #74243710*
> 
> *DW-5700 = #10058072*
> 
> *DW-5600-C bezel = #72101103*
> 
> *DW-6900/DW-6600 case back gasket = #74210703*
> 
> *CTL1616 battery = #10065657*
> 
> *DW-5000/DW-5025 o-ring REISSUE (SCREWBACK COVER and SS case.**)= #74209681*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman case back gasket = #10052478*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman bezel = #10271360 = $16.00*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman spring bar = #74292578*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman Resin Strap = #10271341 = $19.50*
> 
> *Rising White DW5725 bezel = #10273034 = $10.50*
> 
> *DW-5600C bezels 72101103 $5.50 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600C straps 70360110 $7.00 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600C case back gaskets 72045696 $0.50 in stock*
> 
> *DW-5600C spring bars 74276555 $0.50 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600C bezel screws 74263948 $0.50 in stock*
> 
> *GW-225 bezel screws $1.00 backordered*
> 
> *GW-200 bezel screws $1.00 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600 face protectors (silver) = #10065796 $5.00 in stock*
> 
> *DW-5600 face protectors (black) =  #74299032 $3.50 in stock*
> 
> *DW-5600E end pieces 74243710 $2.00 in stock*
> 
> *G-5600 face protectors 10155555 $4.00 backordered*
> 
> *DW-6600 replacement band = #74210703 = $6.50*
> 
> *G-9000-8V Mudman band: part #10237944: $13 & bezel: part #10237940: $13*
> 
> _Originally Posted by Buzzbait View Post
> The Fifa is basically a white DW-5600e, and a DW-5600E bezel and strap will not fit on a GW-5600.
> 
> Here's a breakdown:
> 
> DW-5600C, DW-5200, DW-5000 etc: These old steel screwbacks use a bezel and strap that is only compatible with these old models.
> 
> DW-5600E, and all plastic cased squares that use the 1545 module: They all use the same size bezel and strap. There are a million and one Casio variations on this theme.
> 
> G-Shock reissue screwbacks (DW-5000 reissue, DW-5025 reissue, etc): Steel cased screwbacks, based on the 1545 module. They use the DW-5600E bezels and straps.
> 
> G-5600 Tough Solar: Use it's own special bezel, but does use the DW-5600E strap
> 
> GW-5600 and DW56RT: Use their own special bezel and strap
> 
> GWM-5600: Uses its own special bezel, but uses the DW-5600E strap.
> 
> G-Shock end pieces will work on a DW-5600E (or variant), G-Shock reissue screwback, G-5600 or GWM-5600. They will not fit properly onto a GW-5600, a DW56RT or an old DW-5600C style screwback._


And some more part numbers:

MRG-1000 BOTTOM COVER - #74242650
DW-8900/MRG-100 BOTTOM COVER - #74299879
DW-9200K-7T (I.C.E.R.C, white lettering) BEZEL - #74240905
DW-9200K-7T (I.C.E.R.C, white lettering) BAND/RESIN - #71605090
BG-1004AN-2ER BAND/CLOTH - #10257032
BG-169A-2V BAND/RESIN (light blue jelly) - #10148908
BG-169A-2V BEZEL (light blue jelly) - #10075428
GS-1100D SCREW BEZEL (3H, 9H) - #10287202
GS-1100D SCREW BAND - #74244320


----------



## mansrow

MRG-1000 said:


> And some more part numbers:
> 
> MRG-1000 BOTTOM COVER - #74242650
> DW-8900/MRG-100 BOTTOM COVER - #74299879
> DW-9200K-7T (I.C.E.R.C, white lettering) BEZEL - #74240905
> DW-9200K-7T (I.C.E.R.C, white lettering) BAND/RESIN - #71605090
> BG-1004AN-2ER BAND/CLOTH - #10257032


excellent MRG !!! got a price? ;-)


----------



## MRG-1000

mansrow said:


> excellent MRG !!! got a price? ;-)


Unfortunately not, since Casio Germany does not sell parts directly to consumers. Instead, you need to order from an official dealer and prices can vary depending on his margin. So one should request the current price.


----------



## mansrow

MRG-1000 said:


> Unfortunately not, since Casio Germany does not sell parts directly to consumers. Instead, you need to order from an official dealer and prices can vary depending on his margin. So one should request the current price.


got it !!! thanks for the part number. im sure other members will find very very helpful :-!


----------



## jbarn02

I just thought of something about making this parts list a spread sheet that you can print out and order from, to make it easier to order parts from casio like an order form?


----------



## solar g-shocker

Anyone have any info on parts for MR-G's? 

...like the MR-G 100, MR-G 110, MR-G 130T, MR-G 220's?

Neil


----------



## arcticreaver

actually, this is not a parts question, but rather a manual question. since i just bought a dw5600fs-3jf, the manual is in japanaese and i can not read any of it. is there a place where i can find a manual for this particular watch in english?


----------



## mansrow

arcticreaver said:


> actually, this is not a parts question, but rather a manual question. since i just bought a dw5600fs-3jf, the manual is in japanaese and i can not read any of it. is there a place where i can find a manual for this particular watch in english?


it has the same module as any 5600. it has a 1545 module. check the backcase and ull see the 4 digits in a rectangular box.

when u do, enter the digit here.

http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/

heres the manual u wanted

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw1545.pdf


----------



## arcticreaver

mansrow said:


> it has the same module as any 5600. it has a 1545 module. check the backcase and ull see the 4 digits in a rectangular box.
> 
> when u do, enter the digit here.
> 
> http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/
> 
> heres the manual u wanted
> 
> http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw1545.pdf


you are a life saver!!!!


----------



## arcticreaver

i have a dw5600fs-3jf. i want to purchase a replacement face bezel but i don't know where i can find it and i don't know how to search for it on yahoo japan. anyone know where i can find one?


----------



## mansrow

face piece u mentioned is bezel. check out post #5 and give them a call. not sure if they have green but im sure they do have black !!!!


----------



## arcticreaver

mansrow said:


> face piece u mentioned is bezel. check out post #5 and give them a call. not sure if they have green but im sure they do have black !!!!


okay thanks. i found a place in japan. so i guess it's back to the agency again!


----------



## jesse10

I have a DW56RTB-7










As you can see it has a leather strap..would it be possible to buy a white resin strap from another watch to fit on this one? maybe from another model 5600 or even from the DW5025B which is the 25th anniversary edition..it looks possible since the watches look identical..thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Joe Dirt

is there any part number for 5600e compatible bands in clear?

i want to experiment with dyeing some stuff, but dont know where i can get any clear parts to try with.

thanks


----------



## arcticreaver

replacement bezel and bracelet for the gw-m5600BC-1JF?


----------



## mono_papa

I live in Thailand ,I want to buy the bazel or this model "FIREFOX DW-6900 FOXFIRE JAPAN and
RAYSMAN DW-9300J-9T".
Who can help me?


----------



## poji77

hi people....do they have glorious gold bezel and band?


----------



## alll87

wahahaha... is a good ideal. i think it will be very effective!!!


----------



## takobets

im looking for dw003 bezel any heads up will be appreciated.


----------



## jiro32

Hi all!

I have a MRG-121T-1A


and it's about 10 years old or so...there was a resin ring that goes on the back to cover the screwback case (I spoke to a lady at Casio USA and she said it's called a "protector") and Casio (at least Casio USA) no longer makes the part. While I do find it incredible that they no longer make (or stock) parts for a $500 watch, I was hoping the members of the WUS G-Shock forum could help me out! I miss wearing my favorite G! Does anyone know where you could get vintage parts for G-Shocks? I have posted a few other times on different threads, but I'm _desperate_! Also, the battery has died so I was wondering where a good place to have it changed out. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jiro32

i've had no luck on the MRG-121T....
but i have another parts question:

does anyone have the part number for the EL button for a DW-6600/6900? i want a basic black one, with the ridges, not the G, in basic black for a stealth i'm attempting. i want to have the same watch as the one pictured on the top of the g-shock forum.


----------



## planetz

collector8400 said:


> thanks for those who helped |>|>
> 
> question for the parts experts. can anybody find part numbers for the bezel from the dw-5600LC-4 [1545]
> *the strap is 10268296*


Last I have check in Tokyo (2 weeks ago), they not available yet.

Cheers, Zac


----------



## bryan2412

mansrow said:


> Buzz, i hope u dun mind. ive been keeping a list from ur thread.
> 
> *Casio Parts*
> *800-223-2001*
> *9:00am - 5:00pm eastern time*
> *Monday - Friday*
> 
> *total flat shipping is $4.95 *
> 
> *Gasket DW-5700 will fit DW-5000 reissues with a 1545 module*
> 
> *DW-5600-E face protector = #74299032*
> 
> *DW-5600-E end pieces/strap adapters = #74243710*
> 
> *DW-5700 = #10058072*
> 
> *DW-5600-C bezel = #72101103*
> 
> *DW-6900/DW-6600 case back gasket = #74210703*
> 
> *CTL1616 battery = #10065657*
> 
> *DW-5000/DW-5025 o-ring REISSUE (SCREWBACK COVER and SS case.**)= #74209681*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman case back gasket = #10052478*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman bezel = #10271360 = $16.00*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman spring bar = #74292578*
> 
> *Dawn Black Frogman Resin Strap = #10271341 = $19.50*
> 
> *Rising White DW5725 bezel = #10273034 = $10.50*
> 
> *DW-5600C bezels 72101103 $5.50 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600C straps 70360110 $7.00 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600C case back gaskets 72045696 $0.50 in stock*
> 
> *DW-5600C spring bars 74276555 $0.50 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600C bezel screws 74263948 $0.50 in stock*
> 
> *GW-225 bezel screws $1.00 backordered*
> 
> *GW-200 bezel screws $1.00 backordered*
> 
> *DW-5600 face protectors (silver) = #10065796 $5.00 in stock*
> 
> *DW-5600 face protectors (black) = #74299032 $3.50 in stock*
> 
> *DW-5600E end pieces 74243710 $2.00 in stock*
> 
> *G-5600 face protectors 10155555 $4.00 backordered*
> 
> *DW-6600 replacement band = #74210703 = $6.50*
> 
> *G-9000-8V Mudman band: part #10237944: $13 & bezel: part #10237940: $13*
> 
> _Originally Posted by Buzzbait View Post
> The Fifa is basically a white DW-5600e, and a DW-5600E bezel and strap will not fit on a GW-5600.
> 
> Here's a breakdown:
> 
> DW-5600C, DW-5200, DW-5000 etc: These old steel screwbacks use a bezel and strap that is only compatible with these old models.
> 
> DW-5600E, and all plastic cased squares that use the 1545 module: They all use the same size bezel and strap. There are a million and one Casio variations on this theme.
> 
> G-Shock reissue screwbacks (DW-5000 reissue, DW-5025 reissue, etc): Steel cased screwbacks, based on the 1545 module. They use the DW-5600E bezels and straps.
> 
> G-5600 Tough Solar: Use it's own special bezel, but does use the DW-5600E strap
> 
> GW-5600 and DW56RT: Use their own special bezel and strap
> 
> GWM-5600: Uses its own special bezel, but uses the DW-5600E strap.
> 
> G-Shock end pieces will work on a DW-5600E (or variant), G-Shock reissue screwback, G-5600 or GWM-5600. They will not fit properly onto a GW-5600, a DW56RT or an old DW-5600C style screwback._


Hi!
i've been looking for white bezel and strap for my DW6900-1v. Do you know the part number of these and how much do those parts cost? I'm just being bore wearing the same black for 2yrs.
Thank you in advace:thanks


----------



## Riley

bryan2412 said:


> Hi!
> i've been looking for white bezel and strap for my DW6900-1v. Do you know the part number of these and how much do those parts cost? I'm just being bore wearing the same black for 2yrs.
> Thank you in advace:thanks


The DW-6900FS-8 parts are probably your best bet.

From the Wiki:
http://mygshock.com/wiki/DW-6900FS-8JF

* White Bezel - Casio part #10222659 - $8.50 USD
* White Band - Casio part #10222709 - $16 USD


----------



## bryan2412

Riley said:


> The DW-6900FS-8 parts are probably your best bet.
> 
> From the Wiki:
> http://mygshock.com/wiki/DW-6900FS-8JF
> 
> * White Bezel - Casio part #10222659 - $8.50 USD
> * White Band - Casio part #10222709 - $16 USD


Thank you Riley:thanks
I'll call Casio tomorrow


----------



## Spyderman

edited... wrong parts.


----------



## Januar74

Hi,
Could help me to find new bezel and band for DW-8600BJ?

My Fisherman is exactly like in this link below

http://img.kakaku.com/images/productimage/fullscale/51607021934.jpg

Thank you


----------



## tedbearz

Anyone know what the part # is for a white band/bezel for the dw-5600 ?


----------



## tedbearz

Anyone know besides the orange and black bezel/straps, what other colors are available for the DW5600E from Casio parts?


----------



## nunocrt

Hi guys

I have a question for you: I have an old dw-6200 rally who's bezel was shreded to pieces last time I changed the battery. I know that the original doesn't exist any more, but is there any other bezel that is compatible with this model? If yes which one, and prices. thanks :-!


----------



## tedbearz

Anyone know what parts are available for the Frogman DW-8200 series ?


----------



## jgssr

Here's some you can add:

GW-6900 White strap, 10222653 it's on back order & yes white.
Dw-6900 White Resin strap 103303978 this is the true white on.
Pins for GW & DW Straps, 74286516


----------



## tirat

jgssr said:


> Here's some you can add:
> 
> GW-6900 White strap, 10222653 it's on back order & yes white.
> Dw-6900 White Resin strap 103303978 this is the true white on.
> Pins for GW & DW Straps, 74286516


So how much for for the GW white strap and pins? TIA


----------



## Guest

I wish I could find some parts for DW-5000ML. Anyone?


----------



## chrmbly

Just perusing this thread and thought I'd pass along a little bit of advice:

If you want to check the availability of parts for any given G-Shock, you can simply go to the website www.pacparts.com and search by model number. It's fairly good at finding what is currently available from Casio and their prices align with what Casio USA will charge you when you call. You can also order from this website, but they charge something like $11 for shipping, whereas if you call Casio USA directly they only charge the $4.95 flat shipping as has been said before... so you save $6.

This has been a good resource for me. |>


----------



## arlee

chrmbly said:


> Just perusing this thread and thought I'd pass along a little bit of advice:
> 
> If you want to check the availability of parts for any given G-Shock, you can simply go to the website www.pacparts.com and search by model number. It's fairly good at finding what is currently available from Casio and their prices align with what Casio USA will charge you when you call. You can also order from this website, but they charge something like $11 for shipping, whereas if you call Casio USA directly they only charge the $4.95 flat shipping as has been said before... so you save $6.
> 
> This has been a good resource for me. |>


they have like zero parts for Gulfmans lol


----------



## chrmbly

arlee said:


> they have like zero parts for Gulfmans lol


I should post this with the caveat that it's not 100% perfect. For example a few months ago I called re: a new band / bezel for my G7900 and at that time they said it wasn't even entered in the system yet, but they could order it for me. If it's not there on pacparts, you should still call to be sure.


----------



## linuxidiot

10358741 - black GA-100 bezel
10347688 - black GA-100 strap


----------



## cascadien

replacement bezel screws for the GW-5000B #10297179
$1.00 apiece from Casio usa
i ordered them to try and use with my GWM-5600BC, but the DLC makes the screw fatter than the GWM's:-(


----------



## reed420

Sorry, edited due to posting on wrong thread


----------



## bingobadgo

Just had a look at Pacparts and had no joy, so I wonder if the community can help me.

I am looking for parts from the GW9200MS-8DR to make a "stealth" mod on a GW9200-1, namely a full set of buttons and screws and the screen overlay which has the red "eye" for the Alti/Barometer on it. Any ideas what the part numbers are that I would need please?


----------



## sharkfin

Hi, anybody know where to source GW200 frogman bezel screws?
PM me if you know or have got any spares.
Thanks.
Dave.


----------



## sharkfin

Wow, I'm surprised its so difficult to find screws.
And I thought it was hard to find parts for vintage mechanicals were hard to find.
:-(


----------



## tedbearz

Anyone know what the part # is for a white band/bezel for the dw-5600e


----------



## Tsip85

Can anybody help me find a bezel to fit this? The case says DW-002, but I haven't been able to find a Glide 002. Saw an Extrem 003...would that be the same size bezel? Anybody know any part numbers that would fit? Thanks!!!


----------



## G-ShowOff

Looking for GA110 C (white) bezel and straps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## honeyjames

I ordered them to try to use my Great Wall Motor-5600BC, but the screw than the Great Wall of diamond fat. Any idea what part number is, I need it? It will be good features. always like good and cheap.


----------



## fuz74

I'm looking for a band for my DW-9100 riseman. The grey nylon and leather type. If anybody can help please PM me. Thanks again.


----------



## Tsip85

Does anybody have any strap adapters they'd kindly like to donate or sell cheap?? I've been working on a 5600E and would really like to put it on a Zulu. I also just picked up a DW-002 tht I plan to put on a Zulu as well. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Tsip85

I need help finding a part number for the Crystal on a G-9000MS-1. Tried the link on the previous page, but no luck.


----------



## militaryfan

Can replacement band and bezels still be purchased anywhere?


----------



## Tsip85

Depends what you're looking for. Good luck finding a bezel for a DW-002!


----------



## militaryfan

Sorry I forgot to specify, GW-5000B. 

But my guess is that these will be very difficult to find.


----------



## handieeeeee

Black band for a DW9051-1 10025152
White leather band GT-003 71602926
Green Yellow Camo band DW-6900MC-3 10241431

What is the band number and the side lugs for the 9052-1


----------



## hammers

what about the replacement battery for a gw2500 1aer, ive seen its a ctl 920 made by sony but i cant get my hands on one ofthese for love nor money!


----------



## chrisbo28

I don't know if the part number on pacparts.com matches the Casio part number but...

GW-5600R-1 LCD: 10304321 ..."amber" colored display
GW-5600BC LCD: 10258322 ..."negative" display 
Please confirm.


----------



## girothefiro

Can anyone help me find a reasonable priced bezel (part no. 10203811) & strap (for a DW-6900CS-4?

I also need the module & black buckle from a DW-6900-MS1 if anyone is selling.

I am located in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## mikemxd

Can anyone help me with correct part number of strap for DW5600EG-9V


----------



## flori78

Casio GW7900 (black version);the part numbers are 10334113 for the bezel and 10330771 for the band.


----------



## Hen®i

Hi all!

I have received an DW9350-MSJ (Raysman) but the rechargeable battery is dead.
Have anybody information where to purchase a new one?
After doing some research here in the forum and on the internet, it seems the Raysman use a ML2020 batttery


----------



## BrendanSilent

anyone know where i can buy a black buckle from a GD-100MS-3 or MS-1? i don't need a replacement band or bezel, just the buckle at the end of the band. this is driving me nuts, neither pacparts or casio usa have it listed anywhere.

i'll probably end up buying a whole MS-1 for 60 bucks and just swap them out, and have a new beater, lol.


----------



## Hen®i

A new rechargeable battery (ML2020) for the Raysman can be ordered at:

http://www.esslinger.com


----------



## tracyv

Casio told me today that the Casio end pieces (the band adapters) are discontinued. :-(

-- Tracy V


----------



## johnny.bravus

Thinking on modd my GA100, need a white bezel, any GA works i think. Someone?


----------



## robocopu

*Hen®i * I had a similar problem and couldn't find a solar battery, just pop in a cr2016 in it and it will run just fine, mine is like that for about 4-5 years and it runs great . Hope this helps in some way.

Mike !


----------



## valsimot

I wish I could find some parts for *GW 200TC-4V *(bezel), PM

tnx


----------



## snedanator

Looking for a loop holder for a orange gulfman? impossible to find , for me anyway. please help..


----------



## Gret4U93

Their shipping has gone up. It's a flat rate of 4.95 now.


----------



## Sugiura

hi all. i am newbie here. and just "found" raysman tough solar (that what its written on its titanium back case).
but sadly, no bezel, and the EL back already dimmed.
can some one here help me out to get its bezel (GOLD series) and its battery replacement?
i am dying search it on google LOL

thanks alot.
btw, i am in Indonesia, Batam. near singapore


----------



## lambo898

i cant find a bezel or strap for my GA-110HC-1a its the black blue purple one i need original bezel and strap


----------



## YMCMB5*STUNNA

is there anyway you can purchase diamond cases for g-shocks?


----------



## ggyy1276

YMCMB5*STUNNA said:


> is there anyway you can purchase diamond cases for g-shocks?


You can find those all over the place on eb*y, just search "G-Shock iced".


----------



## tacmods/dp

Hello everyone.

My Riseman is a very sad little watch with a broken module.
So I need the 3148 module. Anyone has it laying around for sale?
If so, send me a private message.

I am located in Spain.


----------



## Nato060

I really need the top bezel for the DW-9100 Riseman. If anyone has a spare lying around, or a broken 9100 with descent bezel it would help tons. I don't mind if it's worn out, as long as it's not cracked or crumbling.


----------



## Drachonn

Hello everyone. Just a newbie on this forum.  I apologize if my post doesn't belong here. I have a question to bother you with: where I can find a gasket for my G7100 Casio G-shock? I've tried on ebay but without any result. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tsip85

You could try ordering from Pac Parts or call Casio Sales and Service directly to order. Pac Parts shows this one as Not In Stock, but they may be able to get it...$.50. Part number: 10092999

They have another part number for for a different G7100, but I assume it would be the same size gasket. It does not show as Not In Stock, but says "call for price." Part number: 10092971


----------



## cupu81

well i kind of what you need (dw9100)but the modul is still intact. its just missing the band
im just a nubie here, pardon if i post the wrong thread


----------



## Chevelleface

does anyone know the parts number for a mudman g9300gb bezel and band?thanks


----------



## Cdejesus24

As posted before, anyone know parts number for g (w)9300 bezel and band?


----------



## soul05

hey recent posters. 
im pretty sure this is a thread about parts numbers for casio parts. 
this is not a thread about parts that you need...theres a WTB section in the marketplace for that.


----------



## bob_mullis

Hi
Looking for a DW002 bezel as my old one is falling apart. Happy to pay. 
Thanks bob


----------



## Bang

Can anyone help me find a DW6900SB-8 (gray and red) bezel?


----------



## noriean

i've had no luck on the MRG-121T....
but i have another parts question:
does anyone have the part number for the EL button for a DW-6600/6900? i want a basic black one, with the ridges, not the G, in basic black for a stealth i'm attempting. i want to have the same watch as the one pictured on the top of the g-shock forum.


----------



## N. Motta

Looking for a replacement strap and bezel for a GR-9110BW-1DR. Or any that are black.


----------



## CanonMan

soul05 said:


> hey recent posters.
> im pretty sure this is a thread about parts numbers for casio parts.
> this is not a thread about parts that you need...theres a WTB section in the marketplace for that.


o|

o|

o|


----------



## New_World

anyone know where i can get the 5600ms band at a reasonable price? (not more than $25)


----------



## Rocky555

New_World said:


> anyone know where i can get the 5600ms band at a reasonable price? (not more than $25)


+1
Anyone?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Try PacParts.


----------



## heikis

my band of gd-100ms broke and i need to find a replacement.
can anyone confirm if either of those will fit:
GA-100, Resin - Tiktox
GAC-100, Resin - Tiktox

thanks!


----------



## Araragi

Can anyone tell me what is this part means?PacParts: 91087916808


----------



## ohai

Araragi said:


> Can anyone tell me what is this part means?PacParts: 91087916808


The rubber part around the face/module.


----------



## stratg5

Looking for jelly or clear strap and bezel for 6900, PM me!


----------



## cuica

Can anyone please tell me the cheapest place around the world to buy a GW-M5610 composite bracelet?


----------



## kingsing84

hello!
im looking for bezel n strap for my 1st g shock dw8400.mind to share where can i get it and pls offer if u have extra. thanks alot!


----------



## wolfstar001

Hello. I am after a replacement for my 3031 module. Happy to pay a reasonable price for it plus postage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nervosa

I have a GW9400 and I'm looking to black out the screws. (strap and the decorative screws on top) 
Is there anywhere that sells black ones, maybe from another model that will fit or will I have to get some testors model paint?


----------



## transit98

Hi Im looking for two bezels for my DW-5900.
Just went to do a battery change and they both have cracked bezels, no saving these. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Kacprzak1991

I need bezel and straps for dw6100. Any advice?


----------



## Faiz Hassan

hi everybody

im new in this forum. im looking for help for anyone have bnb or unfunction/dead dw 8700.


----------



## VME

Anyone happen to have a solar panel for a G9300 mudman?


----------



## Painfreak

Looking for inner plate of gf-1000nv or gwf-1000rd. Want the red eye ring. Anyone know where i can get it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abhysss

Hi,

looking for a DW-9005v strap that was once sold by someone here but now seems hard to find. i have a picture below if anyone can help. thanks in advance!!!


----------



## edenshane

i have a G-700D and I love it... But I need an extra link for the stainless strap/band (it's a tiny bit tight for me).

Has anybody got a link for or suggestions to where I could buy extra links online?

Any help would be great because a whole new strap would cost around $60!

Thanks in advance...​


----------



## ruizjaime26

edenshane said:


> i have a G-700D and I love it... But I need an extra link for the stainless strap/band (it's a tiny bit tight for me).
> 
> Has anybody got a link for or suggestions to where I could buy extra links online?
> 
> Any help would be great because a whole new strap would cost around $60!
> 
> Thanks in advance...​
> 
> View attachment 1590334
> View attachment 1590335
> View attachment 1590336


I have this same watch...I also have spare links for this band. U can have em since I really don't have use for em and they're just laying around in my drawer. Pm me ur address and I will, send em to u


----------



## edenshane

ruizjaime26 said:


> I have this same watch...I also have spare links for this band. U can have em since I really don't have use for em and they're just laying around in my drawer. Pm me ur address and I will, send em to u


Hi ruizjaime,
You are a gentleman. 
I've been looking for the links for ages and I had almost given up!
My address is in Ireland if you don't mind posting to there... It's...
Shane Connell
48 Derrybeg
Edenderry
Offaly
Ireland. 
I think this is a PM. But I'm sending it off my phone... So I hope it is anyway!


----------



## edenshane

Deleted


----------



## ruizjaime26

edenshane said:


> Hi ruizjaime,
> You are a gentleman.
> I've been looking for the links for ages and I had almost given up!
> My address is in Ireland if you don't mind posting to there... It's...
> Shane Connell
> 48 Derrybeg
> Edenderry
> Offaly
> Ireland.
> I think this is a PM. But I'm sending it off my phone... So I hope it is anyway!


It's fine....shipping to Ireland will be good since it is a small item. I will ship tomorrow morning.


----------



## ruizjaime26

transit98 said:


> Hi Im looking for two bezels for my DW-5900.
> Just went to do a battery change and they both have cracked bezels, no saving these. Thanks in advance guys!


There's a seller in Brazil that makes and sells bezel for these vintage models. They use to list em on ebay but that has since changed. They have a Facebook page where u can order and select the bezel u want. Here is a pic of they're contact info. If not just search Facebook for watches.br


----------



## ruizjaime26

Kacprzak1991 said:


> I need bezel and straps for dw6100. Any advice?


There's a seller in Brazil that makes and sells bezel for these vintage models. They use to list em on ebay but that has since changed. They have a Facebook page where u can order and select the bezel u want. Here is a pic of they're contact info. If not just search Facebook for watches.br


----------



## ruizjaime26

Abhysss said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for a DW-9005v strap that was once sold by someone here but now seems hard to find. i have a picture below if anyone can help. thanks in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 1583914


I've seen these on ebay


----------



## arhatejr

great idea!


----------



## KillaSkill

Found a part, thank you very much.


----------



## sidecross

KillaSkill said:


> OK guys I need a hand, I can't stand this metal strap keeper on the GW9400 Rangeman and need an XL strap keeper off like maybe a GA100 or the likes, XL Case strap or a G9300 or something. Can anyone help?! Black would do just fine, thank you so much.
> 
> Please email me of you can assist me:
> 
> jpd (@) post.com


I used the strap keeper from a G-Shock 3000BB-1A.


----------



## planetz

Problem with collecting G-Shock is getting your hands on spares. Over the years, I have made some purchases. These are just some that I have taken pictures. Trust me, there are tons of it!


----------



## cxzcxzvx

_Why not make this a sticky since mansrow did most of the work and we can add from there?_


----------



## stu1690

I am looking for a part number for 4 of these grey bezel screws from a G7900A 

The only place i can find them is on Ebay but the seller doesn't ship to the UK!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*Looking for Bezel screws G-Shock MRG 121*

While to my great surprise, I was able to get 2 links for my ancient G-Shock MRG121 from Casio Europe and they gave me a e-mailadres where I could order other parts.

I was very disappointed to hear, they could not provide me with the bezel screws, I "screwed up" when I needed to mount a cleaner bezel I found on the Bay. A few screws where impossible to remove, even with WD40 soaking in it for a long time, so I had it sorted out by a professional metal worker, who managed to remove them. A good thing is, he also polished and brushed my newest and my older bezel to factory finish using his machines, even the older one looks way better.

Not being able to order new screws, "screws" up the look obviously :-d, as you can see from the pictures. Unfortunately the metal pro could not provide me with fitting screws either. As European I obviously cannot ask the USA warehouse for parts, but has anybody, any idea where I can find these tiny special screws? I don't mind if I can only find the brass ones for the titanium, or the black pvd ones for the Eric Clapton version.

I don't even know if these fit other models G or Casio, they look different from the screws for the MRG100 and MRG120. Any alternative but fitting screws with different then a philips head is acceptable like allen bolts or whatever. Last picture is a similar watch with the standard screws.



    ​


----------



## gdfhbv

_Why not make this a sticky since mansrow did most of the work and we can add from there?_


----------



## fdhfghfhg

Don't let my wife see that list. She just thinks that I'm ordering spring bars here and there.


----------



## slopingsteve

This was a lovely thoughtful gift from my son last xmas. DW 5600 C 1V ( I think). I didn't realise how scarce they were until I came to need a replacement bezel because of cracks in, and bits falling, off the old one. Has anybody got an old worn but complete one they want to get rid of?


----------



## slopingsteve

Aye Caramba, once they start falling apart it's like a zombie with leprosy. I think it might have to get naked before I lose it all.


----------



## ruizjaime26

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 2268218
> 
> 
> This was a lovely thoughtful gift from my son last xmas. DW 5600 C 1V ( I think). I didn't realise how scarce they were until I came to need a replacement bezel because of cracks in, and bits falling, off the old one. Has anybody got an old worn but complete one they want to get rid of?


There is a seller in Brazil that makes new reproduction bezels for that model. But the only way to contact em is through Facebook...search watches.br on Facebook and you will find their page, products, and payment information.


----------



## rc2300156

Yes, i contacted this brazilian seller (watches.br on facebook). They told me ebay banished them for sale counterfeit..... Can you belive it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruizjaime26

Renato Cunha said:


> Yes, i contacted this brazilian seller (watches.br on facebook). They told me ebay banished them for sale counterfeit..... Can you belive it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol I know right.......idk how it's counterfeit if it is replacement resin.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

GW-M5610. .. atomic sync never works at L1 signal strength... is this normal?


----------



## Syn

Hello, I'm looking for a replacement LED bulb and a link for a MTG 512. Appreciate if anyone is willing to donate or can help me with the part number for it.

View attachment 6083218


View attachment 6083234


----------



## Okatieff

Hi everybody!

I am new here and I'm looking for clasp for bracelet Casio MRG 121 bracelet.

Thank you.


----------



## Andre Leng

I'm searching for a strap and bezel for a WW5100. Even counterfeit will do! Or any other parts that will fit.


----------



## angelo_magayanes

anyone have cheap strap bezel of GWA1000?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## waldganger

Hi all.

I'm wondering if I can get a replacement button for my g9000?

What would this item be called?

Cheers










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

waldganger said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can get a replacement button for my g9000?
> 
> What would this item be called?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


is it the outer button cover?

if so, new outer bezel

PacParts: 91087904693


----------



## waldganger

Sorry I just realised how rubbish that photo was.

Yes outer button cover thing. I've changed the battery myself before but not had the module out so I wasn't sure if it is an insert etc.

Would this damaged button cover make it susceptible to water damage? I'm waiting for a gb5600b to take over daily duties but don't want to ruin this one in the meantime.

Thanks









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

your fine as long as your not dong a mud run or elbow deep gardening. the button still has the rubber gasket, whats gone is a cover to help prevent heavy crude from getting into the actual button seal. thats why the buttons are harder to push on the 9000's.


a condom for your button so to speak.


----------



## Steelerswit

also if you want to go easy, a new bezel is under $20 on ebay.


----------



## arogle1stus

Hey WUS G Shockers:
I'm sorely in need of a repl cloth strap for my GA100MC.
PacParts have none. Would like a used OEM yellw/black
stripe. Cheaper than list at the Zon or the Bay. Or a new
OEM cloth strap cheaper than list.

Please PM me if you can help.

X Traindriver Art (Art Ogle)


----------



## Eywleung

Hi all,

Where can I get DLC buttons for a GW-5000?


----------



## rosso256

Hi everyone, I'm new here btw. I need help from u guys please.
I'm looking for a replacement strap for AW-591RL-4A but not sure which adapters size fits it. Any advise much appreciated. Thanks.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert

Renato Cunha said:


> Yes, i contacted this brazilian seller (watches.br on facebook). They told me ebay banished them for sale counterfeit..... Can you belive it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I heard about this from that Brazilian seller. What kind of person reports someone for trying to keep a working piece of history alive!??? I wish Casio would step up.


----------



## bmdaia

You can't. Only DLC buttons for the square screwback were for the gw5000b back in 2009, and those are discontinued. These days you can pull them out of your new 5035a, but that would be a shame.



Eywleung said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can I get DLC buttons for a GW-5000?


----------



## tedbearz

Anyone know the current bezel and straps available for the DW5600E ?


----------



## anto1980

Hi to everyone!
I need replacement strap screws for GWG-1000
Where is possible to fin them?

Regards


----------



## MDT IT

Sensor 10500185 yeah!
Repair performed



















Work!


----------



## dvoiddeckbench

hello! anyone knows where to purchase the G Shock jellies? please help as clear jellies in Singapore are expensive, bouught 1 for SGD50.


----------



## BuyIndioOates

Gulfman I have shows moisture under the crystal whenever there are big temperature changes. A little help.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Hello friends!
I need of pressure sensors for my PRT-40 and PRG-40. Module 1470 and 2271.

Can you help me?
Best regards!
Antonio


----------



## anto1980

Hello friends!
I need of pressure sensors for my PRT-40 and PRG-40. Module 1470 and 2271.

Can you help me?
Best regards!
Antonio
View attachment 13222899


----------



## Black5

My FIFA World Cup 2006 Module # 3781 has lost a couple of case back screws.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which specific part # or type of screw I need and where to get them?

I'm not sure if these are a standard size for all Casio or if they are model specific.

They appear to be visually slightly larger than those used on my GA110's as these are loose.

(Or it could be the holes are threaded - then I have a whole other issue...)









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ValeriOoz

hi guys , i’m new here, nice to meet you.
i’m Valerio from Rome , i need help for a GA1000-2B, i need the blue ring:

http :// i67 .tinypic.com /2rethck.jpg

where i can find it? anyone know the part number? 

thanks
best regards


----------



## ValeriOoz

hi guys , i’m new here, nice to meet you.
i’m Valerio from Rome , i need help for a GA1000-2B, i need the blue ring:

http :// i67 .tinypic.com /2rethck.jpg

where i can find it? anyone know the part number? 

thanks
best regards


----------



## ValeriOoz




----------



## Facelessman

I guess it's Casio 91087142282 pacparts should be able to get it for you. You might also have to pay shipping and tax but you will be able to get one


----------



## acadian

Anyone here from Brazil that would be willing to lend me a helping hand?

I want to buy a band for an old old casio watch I own but the only place I've been able to find one (or one that looks like the original) is Mercadolivre but they won't ship to the US. I would love for someone to buy it for me then ship it to me. Of course I would cover all the charges.


----------



## acadian

sorry double post


----------



## pl_gristle

Deleted post


----------



## arogle1stus

Not sure if my understanding of the thread is correct. BUT.
I own 6 G Shocks (5 of em MB6's)
One of them is a GW7900-1 that all the bezel screws dropped from the bezel.
The screws are closer to being plugs than screws.
I went to the Zon and learnt repl bezel screws are $28.95 each!!!!! Not acceptable
4 screws X $28.95 Over $112.00 not incl tax at Amazon.

Went to Casio PakParts. They're $2.95 each or about $10.00 not incl shipping. They
are on the way. Simple process reinstalling them. Did someone die and leave the Zon
in charge of overpriced screws?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

Casio GW7900-1 and pac.parts adventure

Casio Freeks (like me)

I recently bought a used GW7900-1 from a guy on EBay. Dirt cheep sez I.
Reason it was so cheep ($50.00) is that all 4 bezel screws (really unthreaded plugs which accounts for their ease in falling out)
Priced 4 repl plugs on the Zon. Practically a give away @ $28.95 each!!!!
Consulted Casio pac.parts. Only $2.50 each. So I ordered 4. They took 8 day to travel from Calif to Tx. 
My SIL Mark also has a GW7900 with 1 AWOL plug. So I ordered 4 more. One to install and 3 backups.
Got an email 22 Oct informing me plugs had shipped. Yesterday I called pac.parts inquiring why the delay? Employee said plugs
are on back order. Note said plugs had shipped 22 Oct, employee said plugs are on back order. Which is it?
Employee theb tells me, lo and behold they do have 4 plugs and would be shipped yesterday. Who's running pac.parts now? The
Keystone Kops. Helluva way to run a RR.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Steelerswit

there is regular time, and there is railroad time~

only 2 hrs late, thats a record for on time~


----------



## arogle1stus

Pac.parts (and their contractors) don't break any land speed records delivering bezel screws. I had to call the pac.parts repr to inquire where my bezl screws were?
Rep assures me bezel screws are on back order. I reminded him of the email saying they were on the way on 22 Oct. How can they be on the way if they were on back
order? Rep says to hold on they arent on back order, and would be shipped 29 Oct. Tracking informs me parts were out for delivery yesterday. No parts arrived
yesterday. Whatta train wreck it has been getting 4 small pac.parts items. Not to mention Amazon's price of $28.95 per screw + shipping.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## steelydap

Module 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap

steelydap said:


> Module
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lol, disregard. 
What I wanted to ask was is there any way to buy modules separately? Haven't seen any but I'm new to modding.

Anyway looking for a dw6900 module and and one for gd350. I may be able to work a trade depending. 
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

PacParts recently re-added vintage square bezel screws available for purchase. Part number has not changed (74263948).

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=74263948&mfg=Casio

Also available and have been for some time are genuine vintage square straps, but only in the gold buckle variant (70360128).

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=70360128&mfg=Casio





The rear O-ring is also still available (72045696).

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=72045696&mfg=Casio

Finally, the available washer part (72041011) is the tiny metal washer that is part of the button assembly. It is NOT the rubber cushion between the module and the case back.

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=72041011&mfg=Casio

----------

The newly re-added vintage square bezel screws are indeed the correct ones for DW-5000C-1A, DW-5200, DW-5600C-1V, et al.

How do I know?
I ordered some and then did a bezel screw comparison between bezel screws from a DW-5600E-1V, existing vintage bezel screws I already had on hand, and the newly acquired vintage bezel screws from PacParts. 
See below for some pics of this comparison.

Left to right in the following 4 pics: DW-5600E-1V // Vintage square bezel screw from PacParts // Vintage bezel screw already on hand








As a final test of the newly acquired vintage bezel screws from PacParts, I installed them into a DW-5600C-1V case without incident.

For all the vintage square (and 5400/5700) restorers out there, hope this helps!


----------



## arogle1stus

GShock fans:
Perhaps this isn't the proper form for this issue. But here goes
Bought a Casio GW7900 from a seller on Flea Bay.
It arrived missing 2 bezel screws (actually plugs). I queried the
Zon. Unbelieveably they were asking $28.95 each (more than
the cost of the watch BTW)
Checked PacParts and screws were $2.50 thru a sub contractor.

Order 2 + 2 spares. SI Mark has a GW7900 too so I gave him a
replacement screw/plug. 

I dipped all 3 in Super Glue and mounted them. They're tighter'n
the bark on a tree now. Going no where. Seemingly the bezel screw
loss is a problem on the GW7900. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Dxnnis

Had my GW7900 a few years now and never had one come loose, glad you got yours fixed up


----------



## Atlunlimited

I am now missing all 4 on mine but, it is my watch I wear around my shop. Thanks for giving me the motivation to finally get it back in tip-top shape.


----------



## oiljam

How is the best way to store these new spare resin straps/bezels and o rings? I have a few spare and wonder where to keep them. Should they be near one of those crystal packs that prevent moisture or will they cause them to dry out. Or am I over thinking it and should just throw them in a drawer in their packaging.


----------



## 356746

Sorry if i post in the wrong thread. Do are there any other differences between the original band from GW-5000 & GW-5000B apart from the DLC buckle? It is the same soft urethane, the same colour? 
https://www.tiktox.com/gw-5000-1-band.html
https://www.tiktox.com/gw-5000b-1-band-2926.html
Thank you


----------



## 356746

356746 said:


> Sorry if i post in the wrong thread. Do are there any other differences between the original band from GW-5000 & GW-5000B apart from the DLC buckle? It is the same soft urethane, the same colour?
> https://www.tiktox.com/gw-5000-1-band.html
> https://www.tiktox.com/gw-5000b-1-band-2926.html
> Thank you


Anybody?


----------



## electric0ant

tommy.arashikage said:


> PacParts recently re-added vintage square bezel screws available for purchase. Part number has not changed (74263948).
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=74263948&mfg=Casio
> 
> Also available and have been for some time are genuine vintage square straps, but only in the gold buckle variant (70360128).
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=70360128&mfg=Casio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear O-ring is also still available (72045696).
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=72045696&mfg=Casio
> 
> Finally, the available washer part (72041011) is the tiny metal washer that is part of the button assembly. It is NOT the rubber cushion between the module and the case back.
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?part_no=72041011&mfg=Casio
> 
> ----------
> 
> The newly re-added vintage square bezel screws are indeed the correct ones for DW-5000C-1A, DW-5200, DW-5600C-1V, et al.
> 
> How do I know?
> I ordered some and then did a bezel screw comparison between bezel screws from a DW-5600E-1V, existing vintage bezel screws I already had on hand, and the newly acquired vintage bezel screws from PacParts.
> See below for some pics of this comparison.
> 
> Left to right in the following 4 pics: DW-5600E-1V // Vintage square bezel screw from PacParts // Vintage bezel screw already on hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a final test of the newly acquired vintage bezel screws from PacParts, I installed them into a DW-5600C-1V case without incident.
> 
> For all the vintage square (and 5400/5700) restorers out there, hope this helps!


Thanks for this!
If only I had seen this sooner, I paid $15 (including shipping) from japan for one screw which just arrived. 
I guess casio japan made a whole load of screws during the refurbishment program for the DW-5000C and DW-5600C and now decided to sell them.

so it looks like the new "vintage" screws have a slightly flatter head compared to the original vintage ones


----------



## CasioNut

I hope the longer time goes on, there will still be availability of replacement screws. Glad you found some.
I am looking for a black steel bezel for a GWN 1000 ( Gulfmaster ). I have seen a couple on ebay but hoping that there are other parts sources for these watches.


----------



## nomad1001

Anyone know where I can get part number for edifice ef-308 crown any help apreciated


----------



## lear60man

As a time stamp, I ordered parts from Casio and they took 2 months to arrive.


----------



## Lukas 80

I order new parts for DW-6900 custom project. And now waiting...


----------



## nikolay7

I called Casio to inquire about buying parts, and they directed me to American Perfit (Casio g Shock Watch Parts | Casio g Shock Glass Replacement), their authorized parts distributor.

Their contacts info is here: Contact Us -

I ordered a few gaskets for my Casio on there a few days ago, let's see if it works out.


----------



## lambstew

Can someone tell me what the back resin strap clips/wrist guides are correctly called? I've seen them called back or strap protectors too. I'm trying to locate a pair for my DW-9000 module 1659 project plus the screws. thanks


----------



## epsilontal

Hello everyone,

Need your help, please.
I need a *sealing ring *replacement for my* Casio Edifice EF-513D*









Edifice EF-513D / 2006 / Casio Watch Archive


Year of release: 2008 Module Number: 2711 Battery type: SR927W Technical specs of Edifice EF-513D Case: Stainless Steel Accuracy per month: ±20 sec Battery Type: SR927W Battery Life: 2 YRS 1-second stopwatch Measuring capacity: 59’59 Measuring mode: Elapsed time Accuracy: ±20 seconds per month...




casiofanmag.com





Can you direct me to where can I get it from?

Thanks!


----------



## JinAK

epsilontal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need your help, please.
> I need a *sealing ring *replacement for my* Casio Edifice EF-513D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edifice EF-513D / 2006 / Casio Watch Archive
> 
> 
> Year of release: 2008 Module Number: 2711 Battery type: SR927W Technical specs of Edifice EF-513D Case: Stainless Steel Accuracy per month: ±20 sec Battery Type: SR927W Battery Life: 2 YRS 1-second stopwatch Measuring capacity: 59’59 Measuring mode: Elapsed time Accuracy: ±20 seconds per month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casiofanmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you direct me to where can I get it from?
> 
> Thanks!


still in production available from PacParts, but not in stock. They order (as I understand) straight from Casio and warn of 3 weeks wait time. It really can be at least that, but generally no more than a month and I’ve experienced great customer service.

may $3 apiece, shopping will cost you more, so buy a few and be ready for next replacement. I usually add a few parts to each order for multiple watches.






CASIO EF513D-1AV Parts and Accessories


CASIO EF513D-1AV Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------

